# Matching Gear



## Glock (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I just need some help finding a good color scheme for a helmet and pants to go with this jacket:










Thanks!!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I think you want the fashion section


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Smith Variant in Matte Graphite:
Smith Variant Helmet 2011

Any of these pants:

Burton Bates:
Burton Restricted Bates Cargo Mens Snowboard Pants 2010

Ridy Phinney in Charcoal for straight grey, or Slime Green if you feel funky:
Ride Phinney Shell Mens Snowboard Pants 2011

I personally like these in pistachio with that jacket (from what I can tell through pictures):
Bonfire Spectral Mens Snowboard Pants 2011

Or you can always go with the tried and true match all colors, black or white.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

if you're feeling daring
I think that lime green pants would look cool...
but if you're really flashy then some philadelphia flyers kind of orange pants would look awesome.
orange goggles, black gloves, black touque or beanie.
The orange pants would be a statement on its own. So then you'd have to keep the other acessories light.
have accents of orange. 

I'd pick that out for my beau.

Viel Glück!


----------

